

Social networking for energy conservation [video] - silkodyssey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCxuNlm7AZY&feature=player_embedded

======
silkodyssey
This is an innovative project which aims to help people reduce their energy
consumption by giving them tools to monitor and compare their usage with that
of their friends.

It's currently in contention for the GE ecomagination prize which seeks to
find the projects with the most potential to make the world more energy
efficient.

If you this like this project your vote will be appreciated. In order to do
you you'll be required to signup to the GE ecomagination site at
[http://challenge.ecomagination.com/ct/ct_a_view_idea.bix?c=i...](http://challenge.ecomagination.com/ct/ct_a_view_idea.bix?c=ideas&idea_id=EE1E9A56-02A7-4679-B7AE-00656FE348F4)

